# Just thought I would put t his out there for anyone interested.



## infinite213 (Jan 3, 2011)

Since I was a young teenager I have always been interested in photography and photo printing. I have always wanted that perfect print but could never find a printer that would satisfy my need for perfection. I started my serious research into printing around 16 (I am 27 now) and found all of the pros, cons and benefits of different printing types, methods and techniques. Perfection in printing hasn't come around until a couple years ago and I finally had the chance and money to purchase the highest quality fine art and photo printer in the world earlier this year, it was a dream come true. The first couple of months I had the printer I was doing a lot of testing and have also done fine art and photo prints for a couple of artists so far. I am saving up for my dream camera as well to start the photography side of things - Canon 5D Mark 2.

I would like to extend my services to anyone that might be interested. Here is some more info...

The printer I use is an Epson Stylus Pro 7900. It is a 10 color inkjet printer that produces the highest quality print on the market today.

The colors it utilizes are: Photo Black, Matte Black, Light Black, Light Light Black, Cyan, Light Cyan, Vivid Magenta, Vivid Light Magenta, Yellow, Green, and Orange.

I can print up to 24" wide by around 90" long. There are hundreds of types of media (papers) that I can print on from all sorts of photo papers to canvas, adhesive vinyl, fine art papers, matte papers and much more. Many well known professional photographers use this printer for there prints as well as museums for producing perfect replicas of famous paintings.

I have the lowest prices of anyone with the same quality printing out there. I have done months of cost research. I have the best prices simply because I do this from home and don't have to pay for office building rent and all of the costs associated with that, as well as to stay competitive.

I am always up for helping out with any projects anyone may have as well as professional image editing which is something I do as well.

Here is a link to my Facebook site which has more info and print samples - http://www.facebook.com/pages/XENJIN/112917725385664

If you have any questions or may be interested let me know. I will post some print samples on here soon as well.

Thanks, Ken


----------



## infinite213 (Jan 3, 2011)

Here some common sizes and their prices...

Photo Papers

5x7 $2.25

8x10 $5.50

8x12 $6.75

9x12 $7.75

11x14 $10.25

11x17 $12.75

12x18 $14.50

13x19 $16.50

16x20 $21.25

16x24 $25.50

20x24 $29.50

20x30 $37.00

24x36 $47.50

Fine Art Papers and Canvas

5x7 $3.75

8x10 $ 8.75

8x12 $10.50

9x12 $11.75

11x14 $16.00

11x17 $19.50

12x18 $22.50

13x19 $25.50

16x20 $32.50

16x24 $38.50

20x24 $44.50

20x30 $52.50

24x36 $65.75

I can do any custom size and can give you a price for that size. I am willing to work with anybody on prices especially with multiply prints involved so just let me know what you want to do and we will get it done.

Any artists or photographers wanting to sell prints I can work out a special deal for.

I can do posters as well for a lower price than the listed prices. Posters are not fine art or pro photo prints due to the fact that they are meant to be viewed from a few feet away or more and are not a subject of a critical eye. But they still look amazing!


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2011)

Is this a for sale ad?


----------



## infinite213 (Jan 3, 2011)

Rick said:


> Is this a for sale ad?


I wasn't sure where to put it but if it belongs in the others/for sale wanted then go ahead and move it. I always had it in my mind that the classified were just for bugs. I just wanted to discuss it and see if anyone was interested because I know that there are some great photographers on here that might want or need something like this.


----------



## infinite213 (Jan 9, 2011)

I will be posting some images of prints soon and possibly a video. Thanks to Igor Siwanowicz for the original files of some of his great photography, he has given me permission to use them for print samples.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been meaning to get a couple prints just so I can have a physical copy of some of my photo's


----------



## infinite213 (Jan 10, 2011)

yeatzee said:


> I've been meaning to get a couple prints just so I can have a physical copy of some of my photo's


I was actually looking at your flickr page the other day, nice photography. I didn't know Pentax was keeping up with the competition, it made me think twice about what kind of camera I want to get. The new Pentax K5 looks awesome too.

Shoot me an email and let me know what you want, I will give you the info to an ftp site where you can upload the original image files... [email protected]


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 11, 2011)

gio said:


> I was actually looking at your flickr page the other day, nice photography. I didn't know Pentax was keeping up with the competition, it made me think twice about what kind of camera I want to get. The new Pentax K5 looks awesome too.
> 
> Shoot me an email and let me know what you want, I will give you the info to an ftp site where you can upload the original image files... [email protected]


Yes the K-5 is quite the beast  Way to expensive for me though.... that and despite all of the online charts and graphs saying the K-7 is a pile of ###### It still does more than I can take advantage of currently  

I've got finals so sorry for not getting back to you sooner. I'll go through my images and get a feel for what I want and get back to you asap


----------



## infinite213 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am still waiting on getting the images files from Igor, he is a busy guy. I hope to have some sample prints soon.


----------



## infinite213 (Jan 30, 2011)

OK, I have the image files from Igor! I will post some images of a couple prints and a video in the next day or so.

edit: I will post tonight.


----------



## infinite213 (Jan 31, 2011)

Here are a couple 10x16 prints made from Igor's original image files printed on Epson Photo Paper Luster...


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 3, 2011)

sorry, double post.


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 3, 2011)

gio said:


> Here are a couple 10x16 prints made from Igor's original image files printed on Epson Photo Paper Luster...


WOW........ You'll be hearing from me soon


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 3, 2011)

Forgive me, but how would one send you the files to be printed? And what is done with said files after the prints are completed? Theoretically you could steal the images and write them off as your own right than and there correct?


----------



## infinite213 (Feb 4, 2011)

yeatzee said:


> Forgive me, but how would one send you the files to be printed? And what is done with said files after the prints are completed? Theoretically you could steal the images and write them off as your own right than and there correct?


I have an ftp server that you can send the original files to.

I can either keep the files for future printing or delete them it is up to you, and yes theoretically any professional print shop can do that if they wanted. Would they? Probably not. I understand your concern for your images but what you described is kindergarten stuff. Pretty much every business would not put it on the line for a small charade of selling prints that were not there own or claiming the photos were taken by them. What you want to do is have paper trails or email correspondence between you and the print shop stating the terms and rights that the print shop has with the files so that if anything does come up you will have evidence to prove that the print shop is using your images illegally. You can also put your signature in with the photo. If you want to get really nitty gritty then you can have a contract signed between you and the person and have it notarized. There is always a risk obviously, you put your images online so do you trust everyone that views them not to download the image and print it? No, of course not you take that risk.

I love photography as much as the next guy and would not want anyone claiming my photos. So there must be some trust there between you and someone you are giving your files to.

Sometimes I ask if I can use images for samples to show customers in person and or use them on my facebook site. I always credit the photographer and state that they are used with permission.

I hope I answered your question thoroughly. Oh and the prints look even better in person, it is hard to show the detail in a photo of a print.

Ken


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 4, 2011)

gio said:


> I have an ftp server that you can send the original files to.
> 
> I can either keep the files for future printing or delete them it is up to you, and yes theoretically any professional print shop can do that if they wanted. Would they? Probably not. I understand your concern for your images but what you described is kindergarten stuff. Pretty much every business would not put it on the line for a small charade of selling prints that were not there own or claiming the photos were taken by them. What you want to do is have paper trails or email correspondence between you and the print shop stating the terms and rights that the print shop has with the files so that if anything does come up you will have evidence to prove that the print shop is using your images illegally. You can also put your signature in with the photo. If you want to get really nitty gritty then you can have a contract signed between you and the person and have it notarized. There is always a risk obviously, you put your images online so do you trust everyone that views them not to download the image and print it? No, of course not you take that risk.
> 
> ...


Just clarifying a bit. Im not familiar with how it works so I asked.... I trust you or I wouldn't be interested


----------



## infinite213 (Mar 24, 2011)

I finally made a printing video here is the link... Creo gem print


----------

